# Interview questions



## erodriguez3@outlook.com (Sep 26, 2017)

I am scheduled for an interview. Does anyone have any idea what type of questions they would ask someone for a coder I position. I have medical experience and past my CPC, but never had a coding job. In order words, this would be an entry level.


----------



## greatbiller (Sep 29, 2017)

The employer may ask questions regarding a variety of topics - HIPAA, fraud and abuse, modifiers, etc. are all good question areas.  They will probably ask questions specific to the specialty they are hiring for as well as general knowledge questions.  You may also be asked to take a coding assessment. 

Good luck!


----------



## simam (Sep 29, 2017)

Thanks a log I am also preparing to apply job next week . I m waiting for removal of A from my certificate


----------

